

Help John recover - stonean
http://pledgie.com/campaigns/6842

======
aditya
Just so you know the backstory:

 _Ladies and gents, our friend John was the victim of a violent crime last
night. He was shot in the chest in Louisville Nov. 3rd by two men while
picking up dinner for his wife. Our heart goes out to John and his whole
family. John is a terrific guy and an invaluable member of our team as our
lead Rails developer. We want to support him during his recovery and hope you
can help too._

~~~
PStamatiou
Wow that's tragic. I'm on the startup budget but just donated $20. I hope
others can open their hearts as well.

------
lupin_sansei
BTW Pledgie ia great idea for a site, pity there's no voting/sort by donation
amount to weed out the good causes from the bad ones.

Say this good one <http://pledgie.com/campaigns/159> from this dubious one
<http://pledgie.com/campaigns/249>

------
notadvice
No health insurance, I take it?

~~~
PStamatiou
Even with good health insurance they still might have to cover 20%, which I'm
sure is still a lot with something like this.

~~~
garnet7
More details on the page -- regarding what the money is needed for -- would
probably help increase the amount of donations. Also a link to the local news
story would be good.

